# EX-White Wings governor of Gondolin?



## Hisoka Morrow (May 17, 2021)

As title, the only governor of White Wings department of Gondolin was Tuor. Then who's White Wings's EX-governor?Or was the White Wing additionally expanded unit of Gondolin after Tuor joined the Gondolin's government?


----------



## Alcuin (May 17, 2021)

The Company of the Wing was established by Tuor with the permission of his father-in-law, Turgon King of Gondolin. To this the king assented at the request of Tuor’s wife, Idril, daughter of Turgon, who counseled Tuor to “make … a stout guard and … give them his emblem [the swan wing] to wear that they become his folk, and to do this under pretext of the right and dignity of a great lord, kinsman to the king.” (_Fall of Gondolin_, “The Original Tale”)

Government in Gondolin was as government in most of the real world before the most recent centuries, a family affair directed by the household of the most powerful nobleman or king, assisted by those noblemen who were his allies.


----------

